# Technical Service Bullitins Tsb's



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

_is There Such Thing As Tsb's In The Small Engine Field Like There Is In Automotive_


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yep! There sure is.


----------



## jaybird62 (Sep 28, 2006)

yes we do get service bulletins from engine manufacturers and equipment manufacturers. :wave:


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

PM oscaryu1, he knows the most about everything and how to help.


----------



## jaybird62 (Sep 28, 2006)

so true. it really puts you in an bad position :wave:


----------



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

*tech manuals and info ?*

can a regular joe get these tech manuals from the factory or do you need to have a shop on the books, and be factory trained with credentals ? having trouble finding a wireing diagram for mounting a briggs and stratton 11 hp vertical engine,on a (SIMPLICITY 6108 broadmore 3),with electric start with head lights ,ammeter ,seloniod ,and key switch ,headlight switch ,i want to remove all or most of the safty switches ,like seat switch and the one that says your in neutral they are for someone who doesnt know what there using to mow lawn with haveing a time with this simple electric wireing diagram ,have several manuals that have over 100 pages on how to use a screw driver and pliers to tighten a loose screw or nut ,i need real tech stuff a shop repair manual where do i find such chiltons is about the tools and there use of ,i have used tools all my life as a diesel machanic so i need not to buy another tool manual for an extreme do it your self guy ,im in need of tech manuals and service bullitins can someone post a site for wireing the small engine with electric start ,so it will charge or at least where the wires from the engine its self go to ? lights and charge circuts also kill switch ???


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

This may help you Timbo.

http://www.briggsandstratton.com/miscpdfs/RNT/alternator_replacement.pdf


----------



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

tommyj3 how can i ever thank you enough ! you have solved my electrical problem and im all fixed up with the link you posted what a real mower i have now, it even charges like it used to, when new ,haveing to do roofing all summer, i get home late and tired, ever try to mow lawn at night with no headlights ? its not a fun thing ,but i can see now.. thanks a million you are a true gentleman for posting exactly what i needed most ,many thanks ,tim or timbo your friend in new york state


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Tim thank you for the kind words, glad everything worked out ok.

Tim I also sent you a Email: Subject Briggs from tommyj3

I think you will find it interesting


----------

